# Screen printing splits



## Hyperdragon9 (Aug 28, 2018)

I've run into a bit of a problem when I was screen printing. I'm new to this & don't seem to know the cause of it other than it seems to be splitting. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

You might want to expand on your question or concern. What exactly is splitting? any pics of what you are talking about? Good luck


----------



## Hyperdragon9 (Aug 28, 2018)

The screens split. Is there a reason why that happened?


----------



## Hyperdragon9 (Aug 28, 2018)

The screens split. Is there a reason why that happened?


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

body,div,table,thead,tbody,tfoot,tr,th,td,p { font-family:"Calibri"; font-size:x-small } a.comment-indicator:hover + comment { background:#ffd; position:absolute; display:block; border:1px solid black; padding:0.5em; } a.comment-indicator { background:red; display:inline-block; border:1px solid black; width:0.5em; height:0.5em; } comment { display:none; }There can be above reasons for it:
1. You might not be using minimal lay down of ink
2. You might be flashing colours for a multicolour job
3. You might not be using proper mesh tension


----------



## kinjal (Jun 16, 2018)

Could you please explain in detail exactly what problem are you facing with screen printing split?So that I can help you out.


----------

